

Microsofts new social site - so.cl - arb99
http://so.cl/

======
arb99
detail - <http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/45724/what-is-socl>

"So.cl began as, and, indeed, still is, an experiment in how social search can
help with learning, as dreamed up by Microsoft Fuse Labs. Set up as a social
network, at its core is a social search tool with Bing behind it. The user
types in a search term in So.cl and, like with a normal search engine, you can
choose to get results as videos, images, web or news. The results that are
relevant to your needs can then be pulled into your feed, shared and used to
create a rich post made up of a montage of all the different media types. You
than have yourself a perfect, scrapbook-like answer to your question or
subject area."

